# Whats Happening in the worlds postal service's



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi all,I'm on with a gripe again.....don't know what the last one was but knowing me I was moaning about something:lol:
anyway bought some decals from Steve at Cult who promptly sent them out on the 8th of this month and let me know the tracking number(their coming to Scotland),now on peak times you expect a delay(unless its Royal Mail and then its a miracle if its delivered at all:jestbut at normal times you expect your large letter to be there in a reasonable time,so I check the tracking number to find that my large envelope has gone from Atlanta to Miami and then to Flushing,NY nearly 2000 mls and it is now in Jamaica,NY.12 days later and its still in the US.......and this is meant to be first class international postage,I got a rather large parcel(Big E) sent the week before Xmas on the Monday and I received it on the Thursday...3 days so forgive me if I thought my envelope would have been here last week,anybody else having similar problems with their postal services,I think we should be hammering these companies for compensation for non delivery of service,its not an excuse to say we haven't enough manpower ......stop taking massive bonuses and profits and employ more staff on the ground then,there are no excuses for shoddy service if you are charging for it then you should be prepared to deliver and I have had countless problems with home based Royal Mail that I won't go into.......ok rant over your turn or right to reply:thumbsup:
cheers,Gordon


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

Just my 2 cents worth No matter what cost saving cuts or changes the United States Postal Service makes, they will never make enough money to ever coming close to breaking even on their budget. Service is terrible, postal pensions are too high, too many paid holidays, vacation time. (I know of one postal worker that gets 4 weeks paid vacation.)


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I've never had a a problem with USPS service. I think they do a mighty fine job. And only in America would someone consider four weeks paid vacation excessive.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I was working for a utility company and I had 5 weeks of paid vacation it involved just carrying unused vacation over to the next year which is done all the time. Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like it is in customs which can take from 2 days to 3 months. Not that it doesn't happen the other way too. First Class is now the lowest level of US international delivery too. And, none of the methods guarantee that a parcel wont get snagged by customs somewhere along the lines.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Down here in Mexico we get NO vacations....


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Sounds like it is in customs which can take from 2 days to 3 months. Not that it doesn't happen the other way too. First Class is now the lowest level of US international delivery too. And, none of the methods guarantee that a parcel wont get snagged by customs somewhere along the lines.


I'd expect that of customs at my end on delivery(Scotland),I've never heard of customs holding up anything being sent out of country of origin,I'm thinking it would have been logical for my goods to have shipped from Atlanta via NY and not by taking in the tourist route via Florida
cheers,Gordon


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Most shipping uses Hubs now- grouping with a bunch of others heading for that general region which then end up in a hub to hub to hub...
I watched a package track from Atlanta to Birmingham (about a three hour drive)- it went to Memphis, then to Richmond, then to Montgomery, etc...
Next time I will just drive over and get it instead of watching a week of it bouncing around the country


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

GordonMitchell said:


> I'd expect that of customs at my end on delivery(Scotland),I've never heard of customs holding up anything being sent out of country of origin,I'm thinking it would have been logical for my goods to have shipped from Atlanta via NY and not by taking in the tourist route via Florida
> cheers,Gordon


postal inspectors can inspect anything that is moving within the system at any time.

Mailing routes in the US are weird. Stuff has to go through hubs and transfer points. I can mail a letter to an address 20 miles away and the mail has to go 300 miles away to a hub and be re-routed back down here. UPS and Fedex do the same thing. My box from florida to georgia might have to run through Denver CO.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Compared to the previous years,the U.S. postal service has really gone wacko jacko in shipping costs to Canada,the U.S. next door neighbour.A single DVD has gone from $3.50 to about $10.00.Of course it doesn't take much to consider a kit as being either over sized or too heavy and therefore falls in the priority shipping only bracket.I don't have to tell you that the shipping price is then simply murder.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

myk said:


> JService is terrible, postal pensions are too high, too many paid holidays, vacation time. (I know of one postal worker that gets 4 weeks paid vacation.)


I don't know where you are, but service here is just fine. Friendly, knowledgeable people behind the counter. My mail carrier. is awesome. She still puts my packages inside the door of my front porch when the weather is bad. (even though, she isn't supposed to do that anymore according to her boss)

As far as the vacation comment, what makes you think that is a lot?
I had 24 paid vacation days at my last job in a non-union shop. One of the perks of working there for 17 years.
At the current non-union shop I work at I currently get 3 weeks vacation, and I've only been here 7 years.

As far as holidays. They only get 10.
That isn't too much more than most people.
I get 8. The seven major ones that most people get, and Russian xmas. (Jan 7th)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

After 32 years with this company, I start the year with something like 240 "paid time off" hours. That's 30 days off available. I usually end up carrying over a week each year, 'cause I try to save a few days for snow emergencies in December. Some years it actually becomes a challenge to use up all your hours!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Not trying to play moderator, but the comment against postal workers is dangerously close to breaking the politics prohibition rule. Just saying'....


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

GordonMitchell said:


> Hi all,I'm on with a gripe again.....don't know what the last one was but knowing me I was moaning about something:lol:
> anyway bought some decals from Steve at Cult who promptly sent them out on the 8th of this month and let me know the tracking number(their coming to Scotland),now on peak times you expect a delay(unless its Royal Mail and then its a miracle if its delivered at all:jestbut at normal times you expect your large letter to be there in a reasonable time,so I check the tracking number to find that my large envelope has gone from Atlanta to Miami and then to Flushing,NY nearly 2000 mls and it is now in Jamaica,NY.12 days later and its still in the US.......and this is meant to be first class international postage,I got a rather large parcel(Big E) sent the week before Xmas on the Monday and I received it on the Thursday...3 days so forgive me if I thought my envelope would have been here last week,anybody else having similar problems with their postal services,I think we should be hammering these companies for compensation for non delivery of service,its not an excuse to say we haven't enough manpower ......stop taking massive bonuses and profits and employ more staff on the ground then,there are no excuses for shoddy service if you are charging for it then you should be prepared to deliver and I have had countless problems with home based Royal Mail that I won't go into.......ok rant over your turn or right to reply:thumbsup:
> cheers,Gordon









Touch wood I've never had a problem with the Royal Mail. I've always found them quick too. 

The only problems I've had have been the smaller companies.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll add a vent about parcel services too, in this case FedEx. I had a package shipped to me from NewEgg on Monday, received the tracking info and went to their site and saw it scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I wanted either reroute it to the local FedEx/Kinkos which I've done before or schedule it to be delivered Friday when I'd be home which I've also done before. Those options were disabled so I took the remaining one for delivery instructions, once I did I realized it was the wrong choice for what I wanted, but saw no way to cancel -- I had to select Front Door, Back Door etc and could write a brief message. In fairness there was a small unlabeled "X" in the upper left hand corner, but it was so small I didn't notice it. I selected front door and put in the instructions "Do NOT leave unattended." Since I was nearby today I went to Kinkos to see if I could redirect it from there for tomorrows delivery. They can only access packages sent to/from their location but gave a number to call to get it redirected. I got home and there was a FedEx slip on my mailbox. I figured an attempted delivery slip and brought it inside where I took a better look at it. It was a delivery slip, but the package of course was gone. I called FedEx who opened an investigation and will get back to me. Supposedly however the typed in delivery instructions aren't relayed to the drivers. So why have them?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

wjplenge said:


> I'll add a vent about parcel services too, in this case FedEx. I had a package shipped to me from NewEgg on Monday, received the tracking info and went to their site and saw it scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I wanted either reroute it to the local FedEx/Kinkos which I've done before or schedule it to be delivered Friday when I'd be home which I've also done before. Those options were disabled so I took the remaining one for delivery instructions, once I did I realized it was the wrong choice for what I wanted, but saw no way to cancel -- I had to select Front Door, Back Door etc and could write a brief message. In fairness there was a small unlabeled "X" in the upper left hand corner, but it was so small I didn't notice it. I selected front door and put in the instructions "Do NOT leave unattended." Since I was nearby today I went to Kinkos to see if I could redirect it from there for tomorrows delivery. They can only access packages sent to/from their location but gave a number to call to get it redirected. I got home and there was a FedEx slip on my mailbox. I figured an attempted delivery slip and brought it inside where I took a better look at it. It was a delivery slip, but the package of course was gone. I called FedEx who opened an investigation and will get back to me. Supposedly however the typed in delivery instructions aren't relayed to the drivers. So why have them?


Don't even get me started on FedEx ...check out where this kit travelled as it went from England to Canada.....?
Why it went from England to Memphis TN to OAKLAND, CA then to SACRAMENTO, CA THEN BACK TO MEMPHIS, TN and then on to Calgary Alberta is beyond me???
It criss crossed the North America three times before it got to me


07/08/2013 5:12 PM CALGARY, AB T3J2N3, CA Delivered 
07/08/2013 4:16 PM CALGARY, AB T2E8Z9, CA At local FedEx facility 
07/08/2013 12:18 PM CALGARY, AB T2E8Z9, CA Delivery exception 
07/08/2013 8:07 AM CALGARY, AB T2E8Z9, CA On FedEx vehicle for delivery 
07/08/2013 6:12 AM CALGARY, AB T2E8Z9, CA At local FedEx facility 
06/08/2013 6:26 PM CALGARY, AB T2E8Z9, CA In transit 
06/08/2013 12:01 PM CALGARY, AB T2E8Z9, CA At local FedEx facility 
06/08/2013 12:00 PM CALGARY, AB T2E8Z9, CA International shipment release - Import 
06/08/2013 9:02 AM CALGARY, AB T2E8Z9, CA Shipment exception 
06/08/2013 9:02 AM CALGARY, AB T2E8Z9, CA International shipment release - Import 
06/08/2013 7:05 AM CALGARY, AB T2E8Z9, CA Clearance in progress 
06/08/2013 6:53 AM CALGARY, AB T2E8Z9, CA In transit 
02/08/2013 10:06 AM MEMPHIS, TN 38118, US Arrived at FedEx location 
02/08/2013 6:45 AM 95837, US In transit 
02/08/2013 2:19 AM OAKLAND, CA 94603, US In transit 
01/08/2013 8:30 PM OAKLAND, CA 94621, US Departed FedEx location 
01/08/2013 7:45 PM OAKLAND, CA 94621, US Arrived at FedEx location 
31/07/2013 10:31 PM MEMPHIS, TN 38118, US Arrived at FedEx location 
31/07/2013 1:53 PM STANSTED, ES CM24, GB In transit 
31/07/2013 1:46 PM STANSTED, ES CM24, GB In transit 
30/07/2013 7:23 AM NORWICH, NO NR5, GB Left FedEx origin facility 
30/07/2013 6:27 AM CALGARY, AB T2E8Z9, CA Clearance delay - Import 
30/07/2013 3:16 AM NORWICH, NO NR5, GB Picked up 
27/07/2013 10:21 AM Shipment information sent to FedEx 

No wonder it cost so much for shipping...all that Jet fuel adds up 
Denis


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I Didn't send that one McD.....lol,but its the same principle as the package/letter I'm waiting on,and with reference to workers and politics my original rant was about service's and time wasted I wont get into politics of workers, I am asking if anybody else has suffered from a charge for a service(expensive at times)and never recieved said service,and just to say my package is siting in ISC NY (where ever or whatever that is)14 days after leaving Atlanta and thats first class international that was charged,would be suffer the same if we bought a first class air ticket and ended if in economy?I don't think so ,so the principle is the same its the service operator that needs sorting out

Gordon


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I live in a city with a population of over 200,000. Even at the main (biggest) post office I've never seen more than two people behind the counter. There are positions for 8. Generally one of those two will "disappear" into the back room for 10-15 minutes.

Very frustrating when all you want to do is pick up a package or buy some stamps. The stamp vending machines are always out except for large quantities or envelopes with stamps already on them.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

spawndude said:


> I've never seen more than two people behind the counter. There are positions for 8. Generally one of those two will "disappear" into the back room for 10-15 minutes.


They can't afford 8 employees anymore, hence the empty spaces. When someone retires, that position is gone forever.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I normally get shipments from China and Hungary faster than I do the upper Atlantic coastal states. When I check the tracking they zigzag all over the country! Like someone on the run trying to shake being tailed by the cops!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

just a little update on my dilema guys,my envelope (decals)has arrived in the UK(not at my door yet)24 days after being posted in Atlanta,I have had a package posted in Illinois on the 12th and it arrived less than a week later.......how does that work?it was first class international also......I give up trying to work this out,engineering maths is easier to figure out than how the postal systems work......:lol:
cheers,Gordon


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

An update to my FedEx posting. I heard from NewEgg, my claim was approved. They'll be shipping a replacement with signature required this time.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Whenever I buy anything from ebay or Amazon--- or whomever----- I always inform them that when my postal carrier isnt delivering my packages he is an adept serial killer. In the lines of Hannibal lecter or Jason Voorhees. I then tell them that the person who trained them how to deliver pakages was Ace Ventura. I clue them in to the fact that my mai carrier would sooner die than have to dismount his letter truck. So, if they dont protect an item from being bent...he will make it fit in the mailbox regardlesss of its size or how many times one stamps "do not bend" on the package or envelope. Suprisingly, it works. The onyl thing I have to worry about now is when they mis-deliver it altogether and someone likes what I bought and keeps it.


I know for a fact this happened with a Werewolf by Night #32 (first appearance of Moon Knight) I bought. The kid down the street collects comics. He probably opened it and thoguht it was his lucky day. Either that or its at Chevy Chase's 'Funny Farm' scatterd with the rest of his mail on the front lawn.


----------

